# Senate Bean Soup



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I can't get enough of this stuff at the local pub so I found the recipe. I try to get ham that has little smokey flavor as possible.





Senate Bean Soup
1 lb. dry navy beans
1 ham bone with meat, 2 smoked ham hocks, or a
couple of thick slices leftover spiral ham, cut into small
pieces (not country ham, it is too salty)
1 - 2 whole bay leaves
1 large potato, cooked with 2 - 3 garlic cloves and
mashed (Reserve a bit of the potato water for
sautéing chopped onion and celery.)
1 c. chopped onion and 1 c. chopped celery, sautéed
in potato water until tender.
Wash and soak beans overnight in water to cover.
Drain. Return to pot. Add water to cover beans, plus
two inches. Add ham. Add bay leaves. Simmer 2 hours
or until beans begin to mush. Add mashed potatoes,
onions and celery. Simmer 1 hour. Remove bay
leaves. If using ham with bone, remove bone from pot;
cut up meat and return to soup. Season to taste with
salt and pepper.​Makes about 4 1/2 quarts.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I just had some yesterday @ McGuires......got enough fer some tonight by ordering a bowl fer each kid/ole lady.....That w/ the green habenero tobasco is fit fer a king!!!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Yep, good stuff. I made a double batch last time and canned 7 quarts. Sure is hard to beat the chow at McGuire's, best steaks I've ever had.

Rick


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> Yep, good stuff. I made a double batch last time and canned 7 quarts. Sure is hard to beat the chow at McGuire's, best steaks I've ever had.
> 
> Rick


Their steaks are awesome, can't beat prime beef


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Man! That sound good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, The ole lady made some jam up cornbread and I crumbed up about 4 pieces into the left over senate bean soup from McGuires last night!!!! MMMMMMMMM!!!! I took some of the cornbread into work and EVERYONE had a fit!!!! It was like eating cake!!!! So here is the recipe:

3 cups Bisquick
3 beaten eggs
1.5 cups of milk
1 cup melted butter
3/4 teaspoon baking powder
5 tablespoons corn meal
3/4 cup sugar

Combined ingredients go into 9x13 greased pan at 350 degree's.....It'll make you wanna smack somebody!!! I'll also put it on a new thread so it'll be easier to look up too!!!


----------

